# Shed floor. Paint?



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Just had my nice new shed delivered. It has a ply wood floor. Just wondering what the best way to preserve this would be? 

I will be keeping my petrol mower in it along with a few other bits and pieces. 

Shed size is 8 foot by 6 foot. 

Was thinking a varnish or stain? Dont want it to be really slippy though.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd be wary of using varnish as wet from the mower/feet etc is likely to get underneath eventually.................

I have an area of mine covered with Costco's foam tiles [excellent] at the 'work' bench areas, very easy on the feet. The rest is left in ply.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i got my dads one a bit of vinyl. It looked really nice until he stuck his stuff in it and made it look untidy! Done him well over 3yrs


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Yer i think vinyle is a good option, will see if i can get a cheap offcut. 

So is it not advised to seal the wood on the floor with some sort of treatment then?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

its better to let it breath tbh. So the most u would use is creasote and deff not stain. I was told this by the shed guy about the outside. my dad sealed his last shed and thats what wrecked it lol.Having air circulating within the shed stops it rotting


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

wood contracts and expands with the weather. you can get a clear sealer which will preserve it and keep it full of its natural oils. if you go to a crown decorators shop they sell sadolin and thats the make you want to go for.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Although you could stain the floor once done you may need to keep up that process for some time, and that is impractical, you could use an alternative covering for each area as already suggested, keeping it clean and dry will be important.

The damage if any will come from the underside and sealing the floor to that extent more harmful, you can buy oiled hardboard in big sheets and put it rough side up, mud, grass, muddy boots oil or petrol will soon be on your nice floor, and the hardboard can be replaced as and when. The ply used may be thin and in itself will not move. Keep the mower in a three sided card-board fruit box something sturdy to stop the spills and rotting, or deep tray of some sort. 

My own new shed is on the way, I make stained glass windows so enjoy your space and have fun.


----------

